# CA "Stay at Home" order info



## jxhoang (Dec 10, 2020)

FYI. If you are from out of state, you won't be able to check in. Hopefully, you have already been contacted by Worldmark. If the owner is from CA, and your home or resort destination falls under "Stay at Home" order due to the regional ICU availability capacities fall under 15% threshold, Worldmark will not automatically cancel your reservation, you need to call them and ask for owner services to do that. Do not do this online yourself, as Owner Services can waive penalty and redeposit your guest certificate. Worldmark only auto-cancel out of state owners coming to CA where the resort is under "Stay at Home" order. I learned all these from 5 different calls to reservation and cancelled my two Pismo beach bookings for this week.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 10, 2020)

[Deleted]


----------



## rhonda (Dec 10, 2020)

@jxhoang : Thank you for going through the leg-work and posting your findings.  I have a soon'ish reservation for Oceanside that I've been watching daily since last week's regional orders.  Both Oceanside and my residence are in the same region, even same county ... but I feel I'm walking a tight-rope concerning the reservation.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 10, 2020)

[Deleted]


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2020)

PSA: The OP wrote about the impact of C-19, on _California timeshare reservations_.  Let's stick to that topic, and avoid editorializing.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 10, 2020)

This was just posted on Facebook -- Worldmark is saying they are closing this SoCal resort, not just restricting non-Californians from checking in. Up until now the conversations revolved around Californians being allowed to travel to resorts, apparently that has changed.

Just received email that my reservation next week for Oceanside is being canceled.  They are not accepting any check ins at all and closing resort.  I believe all California resorts are closed or closing.
Edit to add exact wording of the email I received:
We know how much you look forward to taking vacations with WorldMark by Wyndham. In an effort to control the spread of COVID-19, California officials have imposed a non-essential travel restriction as part of a COVID-19 Regional Stay at Home Order recently issued. WorldMark Oceanside is impacted by the order. We are not allowed to accept owner and guest check-ins while this order is in effect, and as a result *will temporarily close the resort.*
Due to these restrictions, your currently scheduled reservation is being cancelled. You do not need to take any action — and the credits and housekeeping will be returned to the account within 72 hours.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 11, 2020)

rhonda said:


> @jxhoang : Thank you for going through the leg-work and posting your findings.  I have a soon'ish reservation for Oceanside that I've been watching daily since last week's regional orders.  Both Oceanside and my residence are in the same region, even same county ... but I feel I'm walking a tight-rope concerning the reservation.


Same here. Not Worldmark, but Oceanside. I called resort and they "currently pl an to be open." But who knows for sure.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 11, 2020)

@clifffaith:  So sorry for your cancellation.  Thank you for relaying the FB info and the email you received.  Be safe!  
I'm sure WM will update its website info soon (?):  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/covid-19-resort-updates.shtml 

@b2bailey: So we still hold a measure of hope ... good luck to you!


----------

